# What kind of dog should I get???



## pauly7582 (Jun 26, 2006)

My lifestyle has changed a little (job etc) meaning I have enough free time to properly care for mans best friend. 




What I'm looking for...


Medium to large size, preferably heavy build and of couse handsome like his owner







.
Low activity levels indoors (live in moderate sized property), low to moderate outdoors (I can provide a walk in the morning, at tea time and before bed for as long as need be. I do not have a yard/large garden, though nearby there are excellent areas for walks and play time.)
Moderate to high obedience- I am experienced with dogs but not an expert. I have time to train properly and planning on attending training school to be sure.
After settling in period he/she wil be left for up to 5 hours but only after substantial walk/playtime. remaining time will be of high quality with mostly all of the weekends spent together down beach etc with gf.
Two good breeds I have in mind so far are... 

English bulldog/Oldenglish bulldogge
Dogue De Bordeux
Just to give you an idea of the type I'm after.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

English bull terriers are my favourite breed along with german shepards.

So my vote goes for EBT


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Even tho I own EBT and there great dogs

PERRO DE PRESAS ALL THE WAY !!!!!!!!!
THERE IS A VIDEO...WATCH AFTER THE PHOTOS. WICKED DOGS.
YouTube - Presa Canario in action 2


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi any of the Mastiff breeds would be good as they are all very placed and lazy. Although they can be vey stubben so you really need to keep on top of them and they can push for dominace as can any dog but as long as you are firm they are usually fantastic dogs. I curruntly have a Presa Canairio(spanish mastiff), they arent as big as the other mastiff types and not quite as easy going. My mum has a bull mastiff, english mastiff and a neo cross and all have fab temperments. The bull bitch has just littered but were abit far from. 
My only bit of advise is make sure you do your reserch and check the temp of the parent before you perchase your pup.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I really wouldnt advise an EBT all the ones I have known are not overly keen on being left. 

As for a Pressa :whistling2:not an easy breed.

If you want to go for big I would advise a Mastiff breed.

But keep in mind they do need a firm owner as they do like to push the boundries.lol

This is a very good forum if your looking for a big breed, lots of experienced owners, plus lots of dogs always looking for homes.

http://z11.invisionfree.com/molosserbreedspart2/


There are allot of big dogs in rescues waiting for homes, so if you could it would be good if you were thinking of rescuing :2thumb:


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

i have a Japanese akita and i think he is a cracking dog, so if you are strong minded and have experience with large powerful breeds i suggest an akita


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rottie as they are so lazy and loving


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

i also own a presa and they are fantastic dogs but you do need to know what your doing. Mine is very lazy, but so stubborn and they remain stubborn. As a young pup he wasnt stubborn at all and would learn something new within minutes, literally minutes, one of the best puppies iv ever had but i wouldnt want to leave one for 5 hours once it gets around 6+ months. You would be at risk of losing your skirting boards, door frames, cushions off the sofa, you get the idea. If you do decide to go for a presa i would recomend you go to one of the main established breeders (as with any dog) as there are a lot of people screwing around with them atm and producing some very poor quality pups.

The web site that has been suggested to you is very good, alot of knowledgable people and atm there are several dogs available for rehoming if youd consider an older dog in need of a home. There are 4 cane corso's which are a particular favourite of mine.


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

i had an old english mastiff and he was lovely and i am getting a doberman august 1st and noth are lovely breeds of dogs mind you if you get a mastiff be prepared for lots of dribble:flrt:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd love a Dogue de Bordeaux as well...:no1:


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

go with the bulldog :2thumb:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

bradhollands999 said:


> I'd love a Dogue de Bordeaux as well...:no1:


My mate has just got one of these from the RSPCA and I have to say I am very impressed with it. Very nice dog but a big slobbering beast to say the least!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> My lifestyle has changed a little (job etc) meaning I have enough free time to properly care for mans best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just out of interest, how will you manage with the 4 meals a day a puppy has to have and the housetraining which means you take the puppy outside every hour to toilet?
You state you want a large breed but that you live only in a moderate sized house/flat? If a flat then I personally don't think you should have a dog at all.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lol Fenwoman, youve been missed, you been busy??


----------



## mickie_quinn89 (Nov 1, 2007)

go for a german short haired pointer they are so clever and are one of the best dogs in the world :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Lol Fenwoman, youve been missed, you been busy??


 Sort of busy Shell. Trying to get the cottage renovated. I have around 6 weeks to get it done plus a rayburn installed otherwise I'm in for a cold winter. Been up to my eyes in artex, plaster, cold water and the like. I need another pair of hands really.
Puppies also keeping me busy. God they are so bloody cute.Will post current photos on the forum tomorrow. Right now I'm orf to bed.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jun 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Just out of interest, how will you manage with the 4 meals a day a puppy has to have and the housetraining which means you take the puppy outside every hour to toilet?
> You state you want a large breed but that you live only in a moderate sized house/flat? If a flat then I personally don't think you should have a dog at all.


Please refer to my priginal post. I did not ask if I was a suitable owner for a MEDIUM-large breed (this is what I said, not simply a large breed).

I asked which breed would be most suitable for the criteria I outlined.

The assessment of my suitability as an owner is the responsibility of the breeder. Not someone who has never met me and knowns very little about me to conduct over a reptile forum.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jun 26, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Even tho I own EBT and there great dogs
> 
> PERRO DE PRESAS ALL THE WAY !!!!!!!!!
> THERE IS A VIDEO...WATCH AFTER THE PHOTOS. WICKED DOGS.
> YouTube - Presa Canario in action 2


 
Thats a well trained dog!! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

what about a greyhound? they are very lazy and love to sleep.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jun 26, 2006)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> what about a greyhound? they are very lazy and love to sleep.


 
The local rescue centre has 2 pedigree greyhounds in. Former champions! can you believe they're been dumped!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Please refer to my priginal post. I did not ask if I was a suitable owner for a MEDIUM-large breed (this is what I said, not simply a large breed).
> 
> I asked which breed would be most suitable for the criteria I outlined.
> 
> The assessment of my suitability as an owner is the responsibility of the breeder. Not someone who has never met me and knowns very little about me to conduct over a reptile forum.


 
The point fenwoman was trying to get across is if you dont have a yard or garden how are you gonna toilet train a puppy ?

Unless your looking into a rescue thats older and already trained.........but still they have to learn boundries in a new home and know where they can go toilet


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> The local rescue centre has 2 pedigree greyhounds in. Former champions! can you believe they're been dumped!!


yes i can very easily believe it if they cant run nomore then they aint bringing the money in so no longer needed by the owner.............they are lucky they ended up in rescue many endup shot and burried in a hole :bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

*bulldog*

dont get an english bulldog..........i have one and they are great for the terminally lazy like me, but no good for frizbee`s on the beech the the gf.

the lie farting on your sofa eating pizza and watching vids
:lol2:

i`d go bullmastiff, i`ve had three, brilliant dogs, very intelligent ( thats why they dont always obey you, they know when you`re talking rubbish )

just make sure you see the parents temperaments tho, one of mine was a bit nutty, chased lorrys.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jun 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> The point fenwoman was trying to get across is if you dont have a yard or garden how are you gonna toilet train a puppy ?
> 
> Unless your looking into a rescue thats older and already trained.........but still they have to learn boundries in a new home and know where they can go toilet


 
Ah I see. She should have said that then shouldnt she. Thank you for clarifying her point.

I have a small garden.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Ah I see. She should have said that then shouldnt she. Thank you for clarifying her point.
> 
> I have a small garden.


thats no problem then for toilet training : victory:


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

try this link, helps you select breed to match your lifestyle: Breed Selector, Dog Search, Puppy Survey, Puppy Test, Test to find the right dog, Breed Quiz

or this one, (click on select-a-dog) PEDIGREE Get a dog


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> dont get an english bulldog..........i have one and they are great for the terminally lazy like me, but no good for frizbee`s on the beech the the gf.
> 
> the lie farting on your sofa eating pizza and watching vids
> :lol2:
> ...


 
i think i'm an English bulldog.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> i think i'm an English bulldog.


so it was you farting on my sofa then and not wilow :lol2:


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

american bull dog 100% 

theyre lovely, obediant and gorgeous dogs. soo cute


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

GREYHOUND

Couldnt get a better dog just look at the info on inet


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Please refer to my priginal post. I did not ask if I was a suitable owner for a MEDIUM-large breed (this is what I said, not simply a large breed).
> 
> I asked which breed would be most suitable for the criteria I outlined.
> 
> The assessment of my suitability as an owner is the responsibility of the breeder. Not someone who has never met me and knowns very little about me to conduct over a reptile forum.


 You asked for opinions and I offered some inasmuch as had you considered how you would cope with housetraining and puppy mealtimes. As a breeder I will vet people of course. However, I do not consider that it is my responsibility to ensure that a potential dog owner has considered whether they be suitable to own a dog at all. Surely people have to take some responsibility for themselves? What if you find a back yard breeder, only interested in your cash? They won't bother to ask any questions at all. Are you really saying that if you buy a huge breed which ends up weeing and pooing all over your home for the next 12 months, chewing your home to bits and howling and barking during the hours it's left alone, that you have no reponsibility at all ? Is it all the fault of the irresponsible breeder who didn't ensure you were suitable?

I must admit I despise the modern way of thinking whereby nobody has any responsibility for what happens in their life anymore . I think it's called the blame culture. When things go badly wrong, someone else is always to blame.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

How about a american bulldog?

I have one and can vouch for them..

They are pretty much what you are looking for also.

John


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

and there are so many out there who need a good home you have to get a greyhound!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> The local rescue centre has 2 pedigree greyhounds in. Former champions! can you believe they're been dumped!!


Unfortunately hun I can believe it. Ex racers are often disposed of by their owners when they stop winning and making money. Either getting dumped or killed. It's nice to see an owner obviously cared enough to take them to a rescue.

I know you said you'd like a heavy set dog, but Greyhounds truly are such wonderful dogs. Very low activity levels indoors, very docile, trainable. I adore whippets for the same reasons mentioned, though as you'd like a larger dog I feel greyhound would fit the bill nicely. Would be nice to rehome a greyhound who is in need. Unfortunately my other half isn't a great fan as they and i quote 'just look....weird'.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Unfortunately hun I can believe it. Ex racers are often disposed of by their owners when they stop winning and making money. Either getting dumped or killed. It's nice to see an owner obviously cared enough to take them to a rescue.
> 
> I know you said you'd like a heavy set dog, but Greyhounds truly are such wonderful dogs. Very low activity levels indoors, very docile, trainable. I adore whippets for the same reasons mentioned, though as you'd like a larger dog I feel greyhound would fit the bill nicely. Would be nice to rehome a greyhound who is in need. Unfortunately my other half isn't a great fan as they and i quote 'just look....weird'.


Have to agree with your other half there i'm afraid.:blush:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I think greyhounds are great too! I'd only have one of three breeds - whippet, greyhound or border terrier. (slightly odd combo I'm aware)
However if you end up going for a bulldog type, go for a Dorset Old Tyme - completely nuts but not quite as anatomically challenged as the kennel club version!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Just out of interest, how will you manage with the 4 meals a day a puppy has to have and the housetraining which means you take the puppy outside every hour to toilet?
> You state you want a large breed but that you live only in a moderate sized house/flat? If a flat then I personally don't think you should have a dog at all.


havent read the whole thread but totally agree a large breed and dog full stop isn't the road to go down there a commitment and need time


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

what about a staffie best dogs in the world loyal intelligent loving what more can u want


----------



## coffeebean (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a cane corso (italian mastiff) and would highly recommend the breed, providing you go to a decent breeder. My little girl will be one this week and was diagnosed with hip dysplacia at 6 months,(which is something i knew could be a problem as she was rescued from a puppy farm). 

That aside corsos are not dribbly, highly intelligent, easy to train and an all round wonderful breed. And they are gorgeous looking dogs too!


----------



## lisa almond (Jul 17, 2008)

a mastiff but boxers are the best :flrt:


----------



## reptile_mad (May 21, 2008)

An english bulldog coz they are well good and are exactly what u are looking for. They dont need to run around to much coz they dont wont to. The sleep and eat most of the time and that is nearly it.

This is mine. She is called Pink!


















Josh


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

reptile_mad said:


> An english bulldog coz they are well good and are exactly what u are looking for. They dont need to run around to much coz they dont wont to. The sleep and eat most of the time and that is nearly it.
> 
> This is mine. She is called Pink!
> 
> ...


 YEARGH!!!! <bangs head on desk until my eyes bleed>
it isn't an 'English' bulldog. It is simply a bulldog. Why are we getting to talk like Americans over here? Is it because of the internet being mainly American based where we call Bulldogs, 'English' bulldogs to differentiate between this ancient pure breed and the crossbred 'American' bulldogs? Where bull terriers suddenly become 'English bull terriers' etc?

Nice looking bulldog BTW.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Personally i'd get greyhound or bullmastiff. Think you should go for greyhound, simply coz they can be pretty lazy, i'm guessing the ones in rescue aren't pups but won't be really old either and they've got fantastic temperaments, oh and if you got a rescue you would be helping give a dog a 2nd chance. I'd love a greyhound. I dogsat a bull mastiff called tiny, he was only meant to be staying for the weekend and he stayed for a couple of months. Also was a couple of others that were all related somehow (cant mind how) other 2 were called midget and massive. I met midget but didn't get to meet massive.


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Rottie
Mastiff
Rhodesian Ridgeback
I have 2 very lazy rotties and a cross mastiff/ridgeback:flrt:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jun 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> You asked for opinions and I offered some inasmuch as had you considered how you would cope with housetraining and puppy mealtimes. As a breeder I will vet people of course. However, I do not consider that it is my responsibility to ensure that a potential dog owner has considered whether they be suitable to own a dog at all. Surely people have to take some responsibility for themselves? What if you find a back yard breeder, only interested in your cash? They won't bother to ask any questions at all. Are you really saying that if you buy a huge breed which ends up weeing and pooing all over your home for the next 12 months, chewing your home to bits and howling and barking during the hours it's left alone, that you have no reponsibility at all ? Is it all the fault of the irresponsible breeder who didn't ensure you were suitable?
> 
> I must admit I despise the modern way of thinking whereby nobody has any responsibility for what happens in their life anymore . I think it's called the blame culture. When things go badly wrong, someone else is always to blame.


 
Ok...bit of a tangent there. 

I'd expect the breeder to ask me how the dog wil be cared for (similar to what you asked) and if the described conditions didnt match to the breed requirements- not sell me the dog. Simple as that really.

I'm not asking them to body cavity search me.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jun 26, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> Unfortunately hun I can believe it. Ex racers are often disposed of by their owners when they stop winning and making money. Either getting dumped or killed. It's nice to see an owner obviously cared enough to take them to a rescue.
> 
> I know you said you'd like a heavy set dog, but Greyhounds truly are such wonderful dogs. Very low activity levels indoors, very docile, trainable. I adore whippets for the same reasons mentioned, though as you'd like a larger dog I feel greyhound would fit the bill nicely. *Would be nice to rehome a greyhound who is in need.* Unfortunately my other half isn't a great fan as they and i quote 'just look....weird'.


 
When I stood at the foot of his kennel the puppy eyes he gave me were crushing!


----------



## ZeusCorn (Jul 16, 2008)

My vote goes for a good old English Nanny Dog Staffy


----------



## pauly7582 (Jun 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> YEARGH!!!! <bangs head on desk until my eyes bleed>
> it isn't an 'English' bulldog. It is simply a bulldog. Why are we getting to talk like Americans over here? Is it because of the internet being mainly American based where we call Bulldogs, 'English' bulldogs to differentiate between this ancient pure breed and the crossbred 'American' bulldogs? Where bull terriers suddenly become 'English bull terriers' etc?
> 
> Nice looking bulldog BTW.


 
Blimey! I was under the impression that this was an English Bulldog (not sure if that guy mentioned his was pedigree)










And that there are many other breeds of bulldog such as the Olde Tyme Bulldog










Victorian Bulldog










American Bulldog











..and many more.



In the mean time, I recommend this...





:2thumb:


----------



## reptile_mad (May 21, 2008)

She is either an English Bulldog or and oldtime bulldog but i am sure she is an english abd the only reason she looked like and american in the pic is because she was rescued. She is much bigger now.


----------



## reptile_mad (May 21, 2008)

She looks more like this now.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

reptile_mad said:


> She is either an English Bulldog or and oldtime bulldog but i am sure she is an english abd the only reason she looked like and american in the pic is because she was rescued. She is much bigger now.


 She is a bulldog. Have a look at the kennel club website if you are confused. The bulldog is a very old purebred dog. It is called simply 'bulldog'. All the others with these odd names like 'old tyme', 'american', 'victorian' and all the rest are simply bulldog crosses. As a breeder of a certain cross breed (lha-chis) I get hopping mad when people breed these crosses and then try to pretend that they are a breed and purebred which they are not.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Blimey! I was under the impression that this was an English Bulldog (not sure if that guy mentioned his was pedigree)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There is only one bulldog. the rest are bulldog hybrids or crosses which are being sold as some kind of new purebred dog. Needless to say, only the bulldog comes with KC registration papers. The others are not recognised breeds and cannot be registered with the kennel club.
That's the simple test as to what is purebred or not.If they cannot be registered with the kennel club, they are not purebred and have no breed standard and cannot be shown.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

My 5 month old [American bulldog]










John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

She has grown a fair bit since the pic was taken..

John


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Ok...bit of a tangent there.
> 
> I'd expect the breeder to ask me how the dog wil be cared for (similar to what you asked) and if the described conditions didnt match to the breed requirements- not sell me the dog. Simple as that really.
> 
> I'm not asking them to body cavity search me.


 <perlopp>(pulls on latex gloves) Bend over dearie while I see if you are the sort of person for my puppies :lol2:

I would hope the breeder asks questions but believe me, not all do sadly.Some get blinded by the money and forget that they are responsible for a little life.


----------



## ZeusCorn (Jul 16, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Blimey! I was under the impression that this was an English Bulldog (not sure if that guy mentioned his was pedigree)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt that last picture a APBT? Looks to small to be a American Bull Dog.. I've seen one before at RSPCA and it was alot taller,wider and looked more like a mastiff.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ZeusCorn said:


> Isnt that last picture a APBT? Looks to small to be a American Bull Dog.. I've seen one before at RSPCA and it was alot taller,wider and looked more like a mastiff.


 That's the problem. Because they aren't purebred they may vary in sizes and looks.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jun 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> <perlopp>(pulls on latex gloves) Bend over dearie while I see if you are the sort of person for my puppies :lol2:
> 
> I would hope the breeder asks questions but believe me, not all do sadly.*Some get blinded by the money and forget that they are responsible for a little life*.


 
Oh of course, they are out there in their droves. I didnt really state clearly how picky I was about the breeders I've been contacting. All I've spoke to so far have been meticulous in their assessment of me as an owner. I've only contacted those with websites and existing dogs that have won numerous shows etc. They seem to take exceptional pride in their animals.

I try to avoid the classifieds like you see on Epupz and in the paper etc. I think these are more likely to sell to anyone. Plus with the breeds I'm looking at I need to be sure of their health (hip scores etc) so must have a good pedigree otherwise I'll just end up with endless trips to the vets and a sad doggy.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> That's the problem. Because they aren't purebred they may vary in sizes and looks.


There are different blood lines of the american bulldog..

You have the the johnsons which is the shortest and quite stocky.

Then you have the scotts which is a little taller.

Then you have the heinze which is the tallest.

I am sure there is another but can't think of it.

John


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

*Best dogs are Great Danes*

The best dogs to have are Great Danes due to they are loyal , friendly , great guard dogs and sleep all day ! I know due to I have Three Great Danes

Great Dane colour types are 

Merle Great Dane( Can't breed due to gernetic problems but come from Harlequin Nothing wrong with their temperment)
Fawn Great Dane
Black Great Dane
Blue Great Dane
Harlequin Great Dane


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

i have 2 staffie's and i think they are the best dogs i take them out 3 times a day for walks plus they have the garen and that is enough for them. staffie i think are really good around children to i have never had any problems. i hope ya find the write dog for you.


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

We have a white boxer and she is fab :flrt:my friend has a bull mastiff and although he is gorgeous she says he is a handful and chews when left alone :whip:

Piglet79


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

its up to you at the end of the day. both are very strong minded dogs (i should know ive worked with both) but as long as your willing to work with them then either


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

A lot of the breeds of dogs mentioned are not particularly beginners dogs, how much experience of dog ownership have you had?

Many of the bull breeds are not really amenable to discipline and not the sort to take kindly to obedience training, especially by someone who is a novice. They are very much dominant breeds and need firm and consistant handling and a lot of forgiveness as well!
The Staffordshire is probably your best bet out of the bull breeds to be honest.

I would never recommend a Bull Terrier or 'English Bull Terrier' as some refer to them, to someone who has little or no experience with dogs. They can be extremely boisterous and very hard to train. They are notorious for being stubborn too! Many do not even take kindly to being put on a lead as small puppies and can kick up one hell of a stink! I know, I learned the hard way!:blush:

Please dont post saying yours isn't as I am generalising since I have extensive experience in this breed!

I would recommend a visit to some breeders who have the sort of dog you may like the look of to get some face to face information. You will be able to get your hands on the dogs and may find you can tick off many breeds that just do not suit what you can offer.

Is a cross-breed out of the question?
There are MANY lovely cross-breeds looking for homes and a lot are very trainable.
They also come in all shapes and sizes and arel ess demanding of the vet than pedigrees. You really have to research pedigrees to find out what diseases and conditions they may inherit due to the smaller gene pool.
It can get very expensive.

Good luck and hope I have helped a little bit.:blush:

Lorraine


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

staffy bull


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry have just re-read your OP and see you have some experience with dogs, but still the bull breeds do take a lot of handling!

Lorraine


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

i would have thought they were simple as many chavs have them and obviously wouldnt have the knowledge of looking after them and thyve seemed to last i think there prone to skin problems though well staffys are


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

me uncle has a dog de bordoux and hes absolutely nuts... realy wacko


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

lil05 said:


> i would have thought they were simple as many chavs have them and obviously wouldnt have the knowledge of looking after them and thyve seemed to last i think there prone to skin problems though well staffys are


Unfortunately these types of dog are viewed as something of a boost to street cred and many are not exactly reared in a responsible way, more like dragged up.
Many end up in rescue centres for one reason or another.
Oh and have you not noticed how many horror stories concering certain breeds have been in the media for the last 18 years or so.....
This comes from having the attitude that these types of dogs are to be treated the same as all other less dominant breeds.... it just doesn't work.

They are not your average run of the mill dog, they can be very dangerous if in the wrong hands. Yes, i am well aware that all dogs can bite but it is just plain simple that some breeds are much more difficult than others and so are not suitable for everyone.

Lorraine


----------

